# Fire ban



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Now extended until the 23rd

https://www.portugal.gov.pt/pt/gc21...roga-novamente-o-periodo-critico-de-incendios


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> Now extended until the 23rd
> 
> https://www.portugal.gov.pt/pt/gc21...roga-novamente-o-periodo-critico-de-incendios


Despite that, a man paid the ultimate price today for breaking the ban when he died in a fire that he had lit. Bombeiros were called to a blaze near Mangualde today where they found the man already dead.


----------

